# problem email in Free BSD



## nhathuylk (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a mail system running on Free BSD .. However, my mail system is a problem of spam email .. So please just tell me how to block emails if packet email are checked that contains a character or a word ? when receiving mail. if check in the mail that has contain a character or word from  the  set predefined, will not receive mail. please help me? thanks


----------



## brd@ (Sep 6, 2010)

Try running an open relay test like this one: Abuse.net Open Relay Test.


----------



## nhathuylk (Sep 7, 2010)

can  you say more about  this? I read that really do not understand?


----------



## phospher (Sep 9, 2010)

At least tell us what mail server your running...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

And also tell us what the actual problem is. Are you _receiving_ spam, or are you the _source_ of spam?


----------



## nhathuylk (Sep 13, 2010)

*@ MOD :*spam mail often change the source address, so I can not determine the exact address of spam mail. just know it is a common point is sent via a website address *http://xxx.ru*
*@phospher* : my mail system runs on FreeBSD is installed postfix


----------



## mix_room (Sep 13, 2010)

So you are receiving spam? Someone is sending spam to you. 

You need a spam filter. Either one in your mail-reader or on you mail-server.

Take a look at graylisting, which might help you. 
http://www.freebsddiary.org/pf.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greylisting


----------

